# Maisie Moo @14 weeks



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Heres our ever growing girly Maisie! 14 weeks today!!!

Her fav sleeping place, on the floor in the dining room on a fleece blanket 









Her second fav sleeping place, with her best pal holly









And under the trampoline :skep:


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

cant believe how well your dog and cat are getting on all snuggled up, thats sooo cute!

and i love her with her little pink colour she looks like such a girly girl!


----------



## *Camelia* (May 12, 2011)

wow, shes just gorgeous, im in lurv!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

omg she is soooo cute, you dog is lovely aswell. Looks like they are good friends


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Maisie and Holly are best friends we couldnt of wished for it to have gone any better (Maisie is the first cat the dogs ever met) 
They always cuddle up together at nap time, its very cute, Maisie wakes up and starts grooming and cleaning the dog!  
And they LOVE running about playing chase, maisie more than the dog, Maisie will run over to her tap her on the nose then run off its sooo funny!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

How adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Such lovely pics


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awww she is looking fab holly, growing well, glad she and the dog are doing well together


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

aww she is looking great :001_wub: i cant wait till i get my own :biggrin: think we will have to start a ragdoll picture thread we can update every week see how they grow lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sweet - I love the picture with Holly :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

tjk said:


> aww she is looking great :001_wub: i cant wait till i get my own :biggrin: think we will have to start a ragdoll picture thread we can update every week see how they grow lol


Definately 
Have you got long to wait?


----------



## Animal mad house (May 5, 2011)

How adorable! What lovely animals you have x


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

holly2009 said:


> Definately
> Have you got long to wait?


from augast onwards  seems sooo long lol but it gives me lots of time to get loads of new kitty toys lol


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

tjk said:


> from augast onwards  seems sooo long lol but it gives me lots of time to get loads of new kitty toys lol


Fab! Do you know of your getting a boy or a girl? Have you picked any names? Bet your really excited


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

holly2009 said:


> Fab! Do you know of your getting a boy or a girl? Have you picked any names? Bet your really excited


not as yet we are looking more for temprament (sp?) as we have a loud busy household we need a very very outgoing kitty but i do have my fav allready  so just have to wait and see how the little one developes ive started to look at names i love the idea of something with a royal meaning coz it will be my little prince or princess lol

and yes im super excited i get to visit next month and im counting the days !!!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! your baby's are ADORABLE!! so sweet!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: lovely pics


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Lovely piccy's :001_wub: x


----------

